

Hand to Mouth to India - gnosis
http://www.tomthumb.org/?page_id=27

======
apu
Is "Hand-to-Mouth" a well-known idiom in America and Europe?

In India, it means an existence in which you are constantly worried about
getting enough food to survive for another day, and all the money you get from
working ("hand") goes directly to feeding you ("mouth"), as opposed to
building up some level of savings.

~~~
albemuth
Funny, in Costa Rica (and possibly other latin american contries) we have a
similar saying: "Coyol quebrado, coyol comido", a "Coyol" is a palm and it
literally means "fallen coyol, eaten coyol"

------
dawson
I'm going to say it, because I know I am not the only one who must have
misread/misunderstood the title.

~~~
talonx
I misread it too - as Hand to Mouth in India.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I've been staring at the title all day and debating whether it would be worth
my time or not (I'm at work) and tried to make sense of it. I finally decided
it was about an alternative mouth-to-mouth technique _in_ India and clicked
here... just to see this!

